# After Dark Austin: Hands-on Education for Portrait Photographers



## bleaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Oct. 11-13, Austin Texas
 Come learn the secrets of 40 of the top photography educators in the U.S. by working beside them in the Live Music Capital of the World.


After Dark Austin  provides collaborative, experiential education. Instead of hearing an expert tell you and 500 others how to do something, come improve your skills by working next to them, learning first hand in shooting bays stocked with equipment from the industry's top vendors while shooting models recruited from Austin's music scene. 

Beginners and established studio artists alike will work with experts in small learning teams to brainstorm specific issues that matter to you as a serious portrait photographer and/or business person. 

Many photographers come to conferences and seminars with specific questions and they leave with them unanswered because their topic wasn't on an agenda, says After Dark organizer Dave Junion of Junion Photography, Schofield, Wis.  

Their questions and concerns drive the agenda at After Dark. They will leave with the answers, techniques and innovative solutions they need to improve as artists and business people. Thats happiness.



http://www.afterdarkaustin.com/main.html


----------



## thekyle (Aug 22, 2009)

i love the set up you have going on. i watched all the pictures on the slideshow in the background haha

is most of that done in flash? im trying to learn how to build websites, but i am having limited success haha


----------

